

Show HN: Ospry – Simple image hosting for developers - ryanlbrown
https://www.ospry.io

======
mdhgriffiths
_Get started in 3 steps_ is assuming jQuery is being used - please include
Vanilla JS option.

~~~
napoleond
Here you go:

    
    
       var ospry = new Ospry('YOUR_PUBLIC_KEY');
    
       //UPLOAD
       var el = document.getElementById('up-form');
       el.addEventListener('onsubmit',function(e) {
         e.preventDefault();
         ospry.up({
           form: this,
           imageReady: imageReady,
         });
       },false);
    
       //DOWNLOAD
       ospry.get({
         url: metadata.url,
         maxHeight: 400,
         imageReady: function(err, domImage) {
           document.appendChild(domImage);          
         },
       });
    

It's the same amount of steps.

------
morenoh149
pricing compared to s3: assuming 5,000 photos ~5gb of data. $0.15 for storage
40gb of outgoing traffic is $4.80 So you're basically paying double the s3
prices for convenience. This service also does image manipulation and cdn
integration. So you should also calculate your expected cost of using ec2 and
a cdn. (BTW not ripping on the op. I like the service and was genuinely
calculating the costs for my own use case).

~~~
everettForth
Assuming you perfectly use the maximum capacity, at which point, the service
is probably useless because no one can upload new photos.

It's super easy to do this if you're already running your website on ec2, and
S3 for a few hundred photos will cost you less than a dollar per month.

Is this for Heroku users because running a single dyno to resize images costs
$30 / month?

------
dangerlibrary
$10/month for 5,000 images and 40GB of transfer.

No bulk bandwidth pricing, but $0.15/GB isn't a huge mark up over Rackspace's
initial bandwidth price of $0.12. With room for 5000 images (2.5GB? 5GB?),
it's a pretty slim margin if users really push it to the limit.

Not a bad deal, all things considered.

------
jaredcwhite
Nice to see services like this out there. I've been extremely happy with
Cloudinary and have used that on several projects. I wonder why I would choose
Ospry over that? I didn't seen any mention of transformations.

~~~
ryanlbrown
Thanks for checking it out. Our privacy features come with every account. We
also offer similar capacity to their Basic plan at lower cost. They have high
total image allowances but you'd likely hit the storage limit before getting
close to those totals.

We have more image processing features on the way, we'd love to hear your
suggestions. Shoot us a mail at hello@ospry.io. Thanks!

------
Geee
Great job. Does the JS client support mobile browsers?

~~~
ryanlbrown
Thanks! We know it works on iOS7 and Android (KitKat). It should work on any
browser that supports file inputs (see [http://viljamis.com/blog/2012/file-
upload-support-on-mobile/](http://viljamis.com/blog/2012/file-upload-support-
on-mobile/)). We also have native mobile libraries in the pipeline.

